# L'art et le sentiment dans l'oeuvre de Calvin -- Émile Doumergue



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

_L'art et le sentiment dans l'oeuvre de Calvin_ by Émile Doumergue (1902) is available (in French) online here.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks! I keep looking for old books on Calvin in French. 

BTW, have you ever run across Calvin's Institutes in the old French? I've seen expensive collector's editions, I'm not up for that kind of money.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Thanks! I keep looking for old books on Calvin in French.
> 
> BTW, have you ever run across Calvin's Institutes in the old French? I've seen expensive collector's editions, I'm not up for that kind of money.




Not old French, but I have an edition of the _Institutes_ published by Editions Kerygma - Editions Farel in 1955 (my copy is dated 1978) (available here).


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 17, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Not old French, but I have an edition of the _Institutes_ published by Editions Kerygma - Editions Farel in 1955 (my copy is dated 1978) (available here).



Thanks again. That's a great resource.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 17, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Thanks again. That's a great resource.



Not for most of us. Only you edyukatid types...


----------

